# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Das leidige Thema Potenz und Sex

## oliver68

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ohne große Umschweife und Beschreibungen meines "Falls" (ich hab ja schon hilfreiche Infos von Euch bekommen zu meinen speziellen Fragen).
Und heute stelle ich eine ganz "einfache" Frage in den Raum.

Es gibt viele grosse und kleine Berichte über das Thema Potenz und Sex. Aber mal ganz simpel gefragt: 

Gibt es irgendjemanden der nach einer radikalen OP (wenn auch Nervenschonend) wieder ein NORMALES Sexleben hat.
Damit meine ich... sowas wie "spontane" Erektionen... spontanen Sex....? Eine Erektion die sich auch so nennen darf.

Also irgendwas das sich einigermassen mit dem Leben "davor" vergleichen lässt? (ich bin 54 Jahre alt)

ODER... ist es einfach die Wahrheit das es NUR mit Tabletten geht - oder eigentlich selbst damit nicht mehr wirklich... oder sowieso nur eine 70% Erektion...
usw. usw.

ja, das frag ich mich nach dem Durchlesen so vieler Berichte...

danke Euch
Oliver

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Oliver, 

ja, ich habe ein normales Sexleben, trotz Op mit 41 und Bestrahlung mit 44. Vielleicht habe ich Glück gehabt, vielleicht ist es aber auch teilweise Kopfsache? Ab und an nehme ich eine Viagra (früher Cialis genommen, die länger wirkt, aber bei mir
zu Rückenschmerzen führte), fühlt sich aber auch nicht verkehrt an. Allerdings würde ich meine Situation auch nicht verallgemeinern wollen.

VG
Achim

----------


## oliver68

Lieber Achim,
herzlichen Dank für Deine Zeilen...
Ob Glück oder Kopf :-) ganz egal.

Dir alles liebe 
Oliver

----------


## Horst1949

Zur simplen Frage die simple Antwort: Nein, da ist nichts mehr "normal", was ich vor Jahrzehnten als "normal" gewohnt war. Aber, es gibt Strategien, wie man das nicht als  "großen Verlust", sondern als Herausforderung und sogar "Gewinn" ansehen kann. Meine Ersatzhandlungen dazu bestehen im veränderten Lebensstil (Reisen, Radfahren, vegane/vegetarische Ernährung mit gelegentlichen genussvollen Ausnahmen), im Fazit: Erst die Diagnose hat mir die Endlichkeit meines eigenen Lebens so richtig bewusst gemacht und führte zu einem Bewusstseinswandel. Bin sehr, sehr zufrieden mit meinem neuen Lebensstil in (fast) absoluter Unabhängigkeit von früheren Normen. Alles Gute für alle Betroffenen

----------


## Berema

Hallo Oliver,

die Wahrheit ist, das ein überwiegender Teil der operierten KEINEN NORMALEN (spontanen) SEX WIE FRÜHER haben können.
Entweder müssen sie mit Pillen nachhelfen oder Vakuumpumpe oder SKAT Spritze, damit ER steht...Das Bedarf aber Vorbereitungszeit und ist alles andere als erotisch oder Sexy.

Die, bei denen es nach der OP wieder wie früher spontan funktioniert, sind deutlich in der Minderheit. Die hatten halt extremes Glück, dass sie beidseitig nervenschonend operiert werden konnten.

Auch ich hatte lange die Hoffnung, das das alles wieder wird...Pustekuchen.....Meine OP ist jetzt 3,5 Jahre her und von alleine tut er es nicht mehr.
Auch Pillen haben nie geholfen
Mittlerweile habe ich mich damit abgefunden, denn man kann auch ohne Erektion guten Sex haben.
Und wenn ER mal wieder stehen soll, dann knall ich mir einfach ne SKAT Spritze rein und kann dann auch wieder normalen Sex haben

----------


## WernerE

Tja, und wenn dann noch die ADT hinzu kommt, ist ganz Feierabend.Das wissen wir alle. Wenn´s dann aber soweit ist, kehrt bei den meisten die große Ernüchterung ein. Ich glaube, selbst wenn ich 100 Jahre alt werden sollte, finde ich mich damit nicht ab. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend zum Bebärbaumeln...

In dem Sinne

WernerE

----------


## lutzi007

Manchmal habe ich sehr schönen spontanen Sex im Traum. Wenn ich dann aufwache, denke ich: "Geil!"
Leider habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden, was ich machen kann, damit das öfter passiert. Jetzt kommt das höchstens ein mal im Monat vor.
Ich hätte es schon sehr gern öfters ...
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Lutz, lustig (oder auch nicht). Ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung schon öfter gemacht.Vor der OP auch manchmal Träume mit sexuellem oder erotischem Inhalt gehabt, aber nicht so oft wie nach der OP.
Manchmal bricht aber das Realitätsprinzip in den Traum ein - die Erektion ist eher so naja als wirklich begeisterungsfähig, und dann denke ich (wohlgemerkt noch im Taum ), was soll´s, besser als nichts. Das Aufwachen dann zeigt die harte Realität - dead as dodo.Was bleibt ist der Sekundärtrost, daß ich noch zur sex and drugs and rockandroll Generation gehöre und mir wenigstens nicht den Vorwurf machen muss etwas verpasst zu haben. (Ihr mögt mir die kleine Eitelkeit verzeihen)

Wolfgang

----------


## TTU-TT

@Oliver68:

Seit der OP Mitte 2020 geht bei mir auch nix mehr. Trotz "einseitig nervschonend..." .  Auch mit Dosen von 5mg oder auch 20mg Tadalafil nicht.
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mich das so belastet, dass ich quasi die wahre Männlichkeit, nämlich einen anständigen Ständer zu bekommen und somit GV ausüben zu können, verloren habe.
Nichts zum Trotze gebe ich nicht auf - manchmal strömt bei gewissen, geilen Vorstellungen schon ein gewisses Gefühl von Lust dort "unten" hinein - von einer Erektion kann man aber nicht wirklich sprechen.
Nun werden hier einige sagen: "Sei froh, dass Du noch am Leben bist bzw. das der Krebs für eine Weile weg ist"...., aber irgendwann wird es ein Thema wird - wie kann oder wie geht die Partnerin damit um. Gerade wenn es vielleicht eine etwas jüngere Partnerin ist.  Ich möchte nicht von ihr verlangen, dass sie den Rest ihres Lebens auf intensiven Sex mit Penetration verzichten soll/muss. 

Ich habe durchaus auch schon in Berichten gelesen, dass in den ersten Monaten oder gar Jahren das Verständnis für den operierten Partner groß ist, aber irgendwann kommt die Sehnsucht der Frau zurück (ja - auch Frauen brauchen befriedigenden Sex...). Was dann? Einige Frauen sind ehrlich und wenden sich anderen Männern zu. Andere trennen sich von ihrem Partner, weil man sich scheinbar auseinander gelebt hat und man sich eh trennen wollte (Vorwand ?) .  In jedem Falle ist die OP ein Riesen-Einschnitt in das Leben. Denn machen wir uns nix vor: intensiver Sex gehört zum Leben wie Essen und Trinken. Wer anderer Meinung ist, der hat die Anlagen in ein Priestergewand zu steigen - aber selbst da gibt es dann Probleme, wie man in der ganzen Kirchendiskussionen ersehen kann.

Mich würden auch brennend Lösungsvorschläge interessieren wie Ihr mit diesem Thema umgeht - auch sehr ungewöhnliche Ideen...

----------


## Watschel

Im November letzten Jahres erhielt ich die niederschmetternde Diagnose: fortgeschrittener, inoperabler und extrem bösartiger Prostatakrebs (Gleason Score 10; PSA über 5000) der bereits großflächig mit Knochenmetastasen gestreut hatte. Ab Mitte Dezember folgte dann die Hormonentzugstherapie mit Dreimonatsspritze. Im Januar und Februar wurde ich palliativ bestrahlt.
Folge: Kompletter Libidoverlust mit Impotenz und das mit 55 Jahren!
Ich kann mich damit noch nicht abfinden und klammere mich an die irreale Möglichkeit dass Libido und Potenz irgendwie wieder zurückkommen.
Vor der Erkrankung war ich kein Kind von Traurigkeit und habe mich richtig ausgetobt.
Daher habe ich nicht das Gefühl etwas verpasst zu haben.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Trotzdem kompletter Libidoverlust mit Impotenz und Harninkontinenz sowie massiver Kraft- und Gewichtsverlust (29 kg), was inzwischen einen Rollator erforderlich machte, machen mir schon psychisch sehr zu schaffen.

Habe zwar keinen mehr stehen aber dafür ständig einen sitzen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

Watschel. Alkohol ist kein Trost. Du musst lernen auch damit umzugehen. Das Leben ist schön, auch ohne Potenz. Ich bin dazu auch noch inkontinent und hab mein Leben im Griff. Ich denke immer daran, das ich früher nichts anbrennen habe lassen.

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Mich würden auch brennend Lösungsvorschläge interessieren wie Ihr mit diesem Thema umgeht - auch sehr ungewöhnliche Ideen...


Hi TTU-TT,
befriedigender Sex für die Frau ist auch ohne erigierten Penis möglich. Du kannst deine Hände, Lippen, Zunge einsetzen. Du kannst Sextoys einsetzen wie z.B. (Umschnall-)Dildos, Vibratoren, etc.
Da gibt es doch sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Einfach mal was ausprobieren.
Es macht auch viel Spass, gemeinsam mit Partnerin was auszusuchen, zu bestellen und dann zu testen.
Darauf kommt es doch an, dass man zusammen Spass hat. Mit oder ohne Sex. Sex ist eine schöne Bereicherung, aber viele Frauen haben nach den Wechseljahren kaum noch Lust drauf und machen nur noch wegen ihrem Partner mit. Das ist doch auch nicht so toll. Besser, man macht was, woran beide ihre Freude dran haben.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Sorry wenn ich mich zu dem Thema auch noch melde. Lutz, ich weiß nicht warum deine Potenz leidet. Aber bei mir ist seit dem Testosteronentzug Tote Hose. Und damit meine ich nicht nur keine Erektion sondern auch kein verlangen. Deshalb sind auch die anderen Möglichkeiten mir aus dem Kopf gelöscht. Und ohne Lust und Leidenschaft meine Frau mit irgend welchen Spassartikel zu befriedigen, das würde ihr sicher auch kein Höhepunkt verschaffen.

----------


## reini99

Ursus bringt es auf den Punkt.
Reinhard

----------


## Horst1949

Schließe mich Ursus Äußerung vollinhaltlich an. Das Thema hat für mich keine Relevanz mehr, dafür freue ich mich umso mehr dessen, was noch geht ab einem gewissen Alter und da fühle ich mich "überdurchschnittlich gut" vom Schicksal behandelt. La Vie est Belle - so mein Resümee nach 14 Tagen Südfrankreich und wohlbehaltener Rückkehr.

----------


## lutzi007

> Sorry wenn ich mich zu dem Thema auch noch melde. Lutz, ich weiß nicht warum deine Potenz leidet. Aber bei mir ist seit dem Testosteronentzug Tote Hose. Und damit meine ich nicht nur keine Erektion sondern auch kein verlangen. Deshalb sind auch die anderen Möglichkeiten mir aus dem Kopf gelöscht. Und ohne Lust und Leidenschaft meine Frau mit irgend welchen Spassartikel zu befriedigen, das würde ihr sicher auch kein Höhepunkt verschaffen.


Hallo Ursus,
meine Potenz war nach meiner Prostata-OP komplett weg, weil ich "nicht nervschonend" operiert worden war.
Mein sexuelles Verlangen war im Hormonentzug abgesunken auf geschätzt 5%.
Wenn beide Partner kein sexuelles Verlangen mehr haben, gibt es keine Probleme und es ist Alles gut. Wenn beide ein ähnliches sexuelles Verlangen haben, ist auch Alles gut.
Im anderen Fällen kann es zu Konflikten kommen, die die Partnerschaft sehr stark belasten können. Es muss aber nicht immer so sein. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, das zu kompensieren, kein Grund, zu verzweifeln.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Danke Lutz, aber du gehst leider nur von deiner Situation aus. Oder du verstehst mich nicht. Meine Frau sagt auch Sex ist nicht so wichtig. Aber ganz ohne entfernt man sich immer mehr. Ich kann keine Lust vortäuschen. 
Aber letztendlich ist das sicher eine ganz individuelles Problem.
Da spielen so viele Dinge mit die bei jedem anders sind. Daher ist eine Lösung für mich in weite Ferne gerückt.
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende 
Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Ursus:


> Meine Frau sagt auch Sex ist nicht so wichtig. Aber ganz ohne entfernt man sich immer mehr. Ich kann keine Lust vortäuschen.


Moin Urs,

das verstehe ich nun gar nicht.
Wenn beide keine Lust auf Sex mehr verspüren, ist das doch ok.
Warum sollte man sich da entfernen?

Vielleicht vergisst du ihr ab und zu ein Küsschen zu geben, oder es fehlt die Umarmung?!
Oder sie mag dein Essen nicht, das du kochst.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Wir rücken seit der OP immer näher zusammen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch weil ich jetzt das 4. Mal innerhalb 7 Jahren zur REHA gehe. Vielleicht bring der Anstand der in den paar Wochen ist etwas. Wir haben und auch gegenseitig noch nie besucht. Jeder von uns war schon ca. 10x zur Reha. Auch dienstlich war ich früher unterwegs.

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen Michi, also ich glaube dass du recht hast. So mal ein bisschen Abstand tut jeder Beziehung gut. Leider bin ich halt so unselbständig durch meine Behinderung ( Behindertenausweis Kennzeichen "B" ) ich war auch schon viele male in reha. Hat mir aber nicht viel gebracht. Die meisten Anwendungen kann ich garnicht mitmachen. Mit dem stoma und  der offenen Wunde am ehemaligen After kann ich schon garnicht ins Wasser. Und manche Anwendungen z.B. Wärme ist bei Osteomyelitis Tabu.
Ich könnte noch einen Roman daraus machen höre jetzt aber auf.
Jeder Fall und jeder Mensch ist anders.
Dir einen schönen Sonntag 
Gruss urs

----------


## lutzi007

> Zitat Ursus:
> Moin Urs,
> 
> das verstehe ich nun gar nicht.
> Wenn beide keine Lust auf Sex mehr verspüren, ist das doch ok.
> Warum sollte man sich da entfernen?
> 
> Vielleicht vergisst du ihr ab und zu ein Küsschen zu geben, oder es fehlt die Umarmung?!
> Oder sie mag dein Essen nicht, das du kochst. 
> ...


Hartmut,
Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Zärtliche Gesten haben sind viel wichtiger als Sex in einer Beziehung. Selbst wenn man krank im Bett liegt, kann man sie noch geben.
Und wenn der Liebsten das, was man gekocht hat, schmeckt, ist das auch eine Win-Win-Situation  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Uronaut

> Und wenn der Liebsten das, was man gekocht hat, schmeckt, ist das auch eine Win-Win-Situation


Essen ist der neue Sex?
Im Ernst: Je ausgeprägter die Bedeutung des Sex in einer Beziehung ist, desto größer die Trauer um den Verlust der Potenz. Daraus 
resultieren auch die sehr unterschiedlichen Reaktionen auf das Unabänderliche.
Es ist daher eine unumstößliche Tatsache, dass jeder Betroffene (und es gibt ja nicht nur die Prostata-OP als Ursache für Impotenz)
seinen persönlichen Ausweg aus dieser "Krise" finden muß. Schwierig wird es, wenn der Partner eine andere Vorstellung davon hat.
Dann nützt der vielleicht schon mühsam gefundene Ausweg rein gar nichts.
In mir löst der vor 15 Jahren erfolgte radikale Einschnitt in mein persönliches Leben sehr oft auch heute noch Bedauern aus in 
Situationen, in denen man früher die Penetration als das natürlichste auf der Welt angesehen hat - cèst la vie!

Gruß, Peter

----------


## Hartmut S

Tja, wenn der unbekannte Uronaut mal etwas in seinen Profil hinterlassen hätte, könnten wir uns darüber unterhalten.
Wie alt ist der liebe Peter?
Wann hat er seine Potenz verloren, mit der RPE vor 15 Jahren?
Wie lange lebt er in einer Beziehung mit der gleichen Partnerin?

Aber Seine Beiträge gefallen mir.
Insbesondere dieser:
Beihilfe und Tadalafil 5 mg (prostatakrebs-bps.de)  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Egal, im Grunde müssen wir ihm zustimmen, denn ich kenne niemanden, der sich über den Verlust der Potenz freut.
Auch ich denke oft über die schönen Zeiten nach.

Meine jüngere Frau und ich haben uns ausgetobt.
Ich muss gestehen, früher war mein liebstes Stück aber auch sehr fleißig.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Offensichtlich reichte es irgendwann mal meiner Frau.

1 Jahr nach meiner RPE hatte ich noch mal ein Aufflackern"
Seit ein paar Jahren befriedigen wir uns nun mit anderen schönen Erlebnissen.
Dazu gehört auch ein Essen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Nettie11

Jetzt mal meine Erfahrung als Frau. Mein Ehemann hatte mit Ende 40 Prostatakrebs und einen Eingangswert des PSA von 56. Er wurde operiert und hatte Mikrometastasen und musste direkt nach der OP eine Hormonentzugstherapie beginnen. Da wurde mir klar, dass bei uns nichts mehr laufen würde. Das Thema Sexualität bekam auf einmal für mich einen hohen Stellenwert bei dem Gedanken, dass es nie mehr so werden würde wie es war. Er lehnte auch jede Art von Zärtlichkeit ab und ich fühlte mich wie ein Neutrum. Die Bestätigung als Frau fehlte völlig, daran konnte auch der wöchentliche Blumenstrauß und ständige Geschenke nichts ändern. Außerdem veränderte sich auch sein Charakter, er wurde aufbrausend und aggressiv.

Es kam wie es kommen musste. Ich lernte einen anderen Mann kennen und verliebte mich sehr. Ich blühte förmlich auf und trennte mich von meinem Mann. Der gab sofort eine Bekanntschaftsanzeige auf und traf trotz seiner Chemo, die er jetzt auch noch bekam, einige Frauen, die es nicht störte, dass er impotent war. Er wurde fündig und zog weit entfernt in eine andere Stadt. Die Frau heiratete er sofort und nach drei Monaten verstarb er.

Ich hatte mit dem neuen Mann einen wunderschönen Lebensabschnitt und war eigentlich zum ersten Mal so richtig glücklich. Nach 8 Jahren hatte er dann einen PSA von 5 und bei der Biopsie stellte sich heraus, auch er hat Prostatakrebs. Er wurde operiert und nichts lief mehr wie früher. Wir versuchten es, aber nichts klappte so richtig. Sex wurde irgendwie anstrengend und war nicht mehr spontan möglich. So schlief die Sexualität ganz ein. Hilfsmittel wie Pumpen usw. kamen für und überhaupt nicht in Frage. Es wäre nicht im Ansatz wie früher geworden. Nach 11 Jahren stieg der PSA wieder, es erfolgte eine Strahlenbehandlung und eine Hormontherapie. Die Einzelheiten sind in dem Zusammenhang nicht so wichtig. Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr und ich finde die ganze Situation sehr belastend. Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei dem Mann bleiben, weil er ein unglaublich netter Kerl ist. Trotzdem tut mir das für uns beide leid und wir hoffen, dass er noch ein paar Jahre lebt.

----------


## ursus47

Ja mann o Mann, endlich schreibt mal jemand ein Komentar als Betroffene. Die vielen anderen Komentare scheinen mir eh nur Wunschgedanken zu sein.
Ich glaube die das so einfach wegstecken leben eh schon so distanziert neben einander her.
Ich kenne viele ältere Paare die einfach so weiter machen und es halt durchstehen weil keine Alternative zu sehen ist.
Und wenn man Kinder und sogar Enkel hat ist es nochmal einfacher. Weil man ja eine schöne Beschäftigung hat.
Danke Nettle

----------


## ursus47

Es kann natürlich auch sein dass Nettle garkeine Frau ist,  sondern ein Mann der nicht zu der Meinung als Mann stehen mag

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es kann natürlich auch sein dass Nettle garkeine Frau ist, sondern ein Mann der nicht zu der Meinung als Mann stehen mag


Sehr gut erkannt.
Schau mal ins Profil  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## W.Rellok

> Das leidige Thema Potenz und Sex





> Jetzt mal meine Erfahrung als Frau. Mein Ehemann hatte mit Ende 40 Prostatakrebs und einen Eingangswert des PSA von 56. Er wurde operiert und hatte Mikrometastasen und musste direkt nach der OP eine Hormonentzugstherapie beginnen. Da wurde mir klar, dass bei uns nichts mehr laufen würde. Das Thema Sexualität bekam auf einmal für mich einen hohen Stellenwert bei dem Gedanken, dass es nie mehr so werden würde wie es war. Er lehnte auch jede Art von Zärtlichkeit ab und ich fühlte mich wie ein Neutrum. Die Bestätigung als Frau fehlte völlig, daran konnte auch der wöchentliche Blumenstrauß und ständige Geschenke nichts ändern. Außerdem veränderte sich auch sein Charakter, er wurde aufbrausend und aggressiv.
> 
> Es kam wie es kommen musste. Ich lernte einen anderen Mann kennen und verliebte mich sehr. Ich blühte förmlich auf und trennte mich von meinem Mann. Der gab sofort eine Bekanntschaftsanzeige auf und traf trotz seiner Chemo, die er jetzt auch noch bekam, einige Frauen, die es nicht störte, dass er impotent war. Er wurde fündig und zog weit entfernt in eine andere Stadt. Die Frau heiratete er sofort und nach drei Monaten verstarb er.
> 
> Ich hatte mit dem neuen Mann einen wunderschönen Lebensabschnitt und war eigentlich zum ersten Mal so richtig glücklich. Nach 8 Jahren hatte er dann einen PSA von 5 und bei der Biopsie stellte sich heraus, auch er hat Prostatakrebs. Er wurde operiert und nichts lief mehr wie früher. Wir versuchten es, aber nichts klappte so richtig. Sex wurde irgendwie anstrengend und war nicht mehr spontan möglich. So schlief die Sexualität ganz ein. Hilfsmittel wie Pumpen usw. kamen für und überhaupt nicht in Frage. Es wäre nicht im Ansatz wie früher geworden. Nach 11 Jahren stieg der PSA wieder, es erfolgte eine Strahlenbehandlung und eine Hormontherapie. Die Einzelheiten sind in dem Zusammenhang nicht so wichtig. Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr und ich finde die ganze Situation sehr belastend. Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei dem Mann bleiben, weil er ein unglaublich netter Kerl ist. Trotzdem tut mir das für uns beide leid und wir hoffen, dass er noch ein paar Jahre lebt.


Auf alle Fälle eine sehr gute Schilderung eines - für den praktizierenden Arzt - häufigen Verlaufs einer Beziehung bei dem Vorliegen einer chronischen Krankheit. Es muss nicht immer Prostatakrebs sein, dass das Verlangen eines Menschen zum Erliegen kommt.

Winfried

----------


## Nettie11

Ich bin leider eine betroffene Frau, die Erfahrung mit zwei Männern mit Prostakrebs hat! Wer meine Wahrheit nicht ertragen kann, soll mich ignorieren. Ich war absolut ehrlich.
Mein Profil ist leer, weil ich zu meinem jetzigen Mann und seiner Behandlung z.Zt. keine Fragen habe.

Schöne Grüße Nettie

----------


## Michi1

Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Wir beide sind nach fast 48 Jahren Ehe so gut zusammengewachsen das sich keiner vorstellen kann den anderen jemals zu verlassen. Es war bei uns schon mal schlimmer als jetzt, da ich vor 22 Jahren an einem Gehirntumor operiert wurde und halbseitig gelähmt war. Auch da hat meine Frau zu mir gehalten. Warum soll da Sex noch wichtig sein?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Wir beide sind nach fast 48 Jahren Ehe so gut zusammengewachsen das sich keiner vorstellen kann den anderen jemals zu verlassen. Es war bei uns schon mal schlimmer als jetzt, da ich vor 22 Jahren an einem Gehirntumor operiert wurde und halbseitig gelähmt war. Auch da hat meine Frau zu mir gehalten. Warum soll da Sex noch wichtig sein?


Guten Morgen!

Michi, eigentlich dürfte es keine Ausnahme sein, sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Wenn geheiratet wird, gibt man sich das Ja-Wort, welches dann für gute- und für schlechte Zeiten gelten sollte.
Ich würde meine Frau nie verlassen, egal was passiert wäre oder noch passieren könnte.

Mein Bruder liegt seit vielen Jahren, aufgrund eines Schlaganfalls zu Hause im Bett, und wird von meiner Schwägerin, und einer Krankenschwester rund um die Uhr betreut.
Ein Pflegeheim war für sie nie eine Alternative. Allerdings spielt bei den beiden Geld keine Rolle.
Die Frau meines Bruders ist auch noch jünger. Ob sie sich ihren Sex von anderer Stelle holt, will niemand wissen.

@Netti11, mit Winfried hast du einen guten Fürsprecher, daher behalte ich meine weiteren Gedanken für mich.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich habe ja nur auf den Beitrag geantwortet in dem steht das man den Partner wegen Sex verlässt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Michi, ich weiß.
Es geht auch eigentlich um den Beitrag von Oliver:
Das leidige Thema Potenz und Sex (prostatakrebs-bps.de)

Da hatte ich geantwortet, nein, nicht wirklich.
Später hatte ich dann geschrieben, dass Sex nicht alles ist.

Wir sollten dankbar sein, dass wir mit dem Krebs noch leben dürfen.
Viele haben diese 2. Change nicht!

Zum Beispiel Rastaman sein Bruder.
Es war ein kleiner Auszug aus einer traurigen" Geschichte", die mich nachdenklich gemacht hat.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Genau Hartmut. Das sage ich auch immer. Leben und wenn möglich ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen, ich meine damit die beim Essen oder Trinken ist das wichtigste. Ich lebe bis jetzt immer noch so wie vor der OP. Auch mache ich ab nächsten Montag wieder einmal "Urlaub" in der REHA.

----------


## ursus47

Die Helden sterben niemals aus.

----------


## Barnold

Du sagst es!

----------


## obelix

Die Gedanken und Aussagen von Nettie kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Vor der OP hätte ich nicht erwartet überhaupt impotent zu werden und jetzt vermisse ich den Sex mit meiner Frau. Gottseidank verstehen und ergänzen wir uns sehr gut und ich denke unsere Verbindung hält das aus. In den ersten Wochen nach der OP war ich sehr missmutig, das hat sich etwas gegeben und so ganz habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben. 


Nach meinen Erlebnissen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich nochmals eine Therapie (OP) machen würde oder den Krebs aussitze.

----------


## Barnold

Jens,
keine Ahnung, ob Dir das jetzt hilft, oder zumindest tröstlich ist: Ich habe keine OP gemacht, sondern Radioligandtherapie und IRE-CT, auch in der Hoffnung potent zu bleiben. Ergebnis :Null. Letzter halbwegs funktionierender GV war vor der IRE. Jetzt tut sich nichts mehr. Trotzdem feiern wir nächstes Jahr Goldene Hochzeit, falls nichts dazwischen kommt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## lutzi007

Da mir vor über vier Jahren schon vor der OP gesagt wurde, dass es nach der OP aus wäre mit der Potenz, war ich darauf vorbereitet und musste nicht leiden.
Außerdem hatte ich wegen meiner lädierten Lendenwirbelsäule eh schon in den Jahren vor der OP oft fiese Rückenschmerzen nach dem Geschlechtsverkehr gehabt, weswegen die Lust auf GV bei mir nicht mehr so dolle war.
Und meine Liebste hatte oft nach GV schmerzhafte Harnröhrenreizung bekommen.
So gesehen ist kein GV für uns eine Win-Win-Situation  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wir streicheln und küssen uns sehr gerne, und das geht immer. Der intensive Sex, das war früher (wir sind schon über 40 Jahre zusammen). Alles hat seine Zeit.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Watschel

Die Tochter von Nachbarn wurde von ihrem Verlobten verlassen nachdem sie aus unbekannten Gründen in jungen Jahren eine Glatze bekam.
Vor einem Jahr erkrankte sie an Brustkrebs und musste unzählige Operationen über sich ergehen lassen.
Ihr Ehemann möchte sie verlassen weil er, wie er sagt, mit einer schwerkranken Frau nicht zusammenleben kann.
Das ist jetzt ein weiterer schwerer Tiefschlag für diese erst 50jährige Frau.
Bei allem Verständnis für diese Belastung zeigt sich bei manchen Partnern erst nach solchen Schicksalsschlägen der wahre Charakter.

----------


## Michael99

Jeder hat eben nur ein einziges Leben und muss das Beste draus machen. Wer wollte da wen verurteilen?

----------


## Joerg1904

Meine Frau sagte antwortete damals bei dem Gespräch beim Prof......
Prof. ... Sie werden nicht mehr auf normalen Sex haben,da ich nicht nerverhaltend Operieren kann.
Meine Frau sagte.......machen Sie es....ich habe sowieso nie Lust gehabt darauf...dann haben wir Ruhe. .

----------


## ursus47

Oje wie soll man das einordnen

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
das ist gar nicht so ungewöhnlich. Das habe ich im Kollegenkreis schon öfters erzählt bekommen.
Eigentlich ist das ja ganz gut für die betroffenen Männer. Dann brauchen die sich keine Sorgen zu machen, dass ihre Frau evtl. nicht "ausgelastet" ist  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Joerg1904

Jo...so sehe ich das auch eine Sorge weniger....

----------


## urosport

Hallo zusammen,
ich denke das Thema hat natürlich die beiden Seiten partnerschaftliche Sexualität und eigene Sexualität. Bei den meisten älteren Paaren wird sich das auf beiden Seiten nach unten nivellieren, dann passt diese Seite – auch nach dem Motto alles hat seine Zeit. Aber wenn du bei der eigenen Sexualität gewohnt warst 45 Jahre täglich oder wenigsten jeden 2. Tag einen Orgasmus gehabt zu haben, dann bist du nach der RPE einfach am Boden. Ich beschreibe das mal so: hoher manueller Aufwand mit geringem orgastischem Ertrag. Wenn du dann manches Mal aus Disziplin Hand anlegst, um wenigstens die Chance auf eine Besserung nicht aufgeben willst – dann ist es nur noch frustrierend. Wenn ich dann noch so kluge Sätze lese wie „Der Sex wird nicht schlechter er wird nur anders!“ könnte ich kotzen. Mir ist das vor der OP auch nicht so deutlich erklärt worden, immer mehr die Aussicht auf die nervenschonende OP in den Vordergrund geschoben worden – nun ein knappes Jahr später und ein Nervenbündel weniger, sage ich mal stehe ich fast unverändert bei einer 2 auf einer orgastischen 10er-Skala.
Grüße Karl

----------


## Ivica71

Hallo Community,
jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort...kurz zu meiner Vorgeschichte. Wurde sam 22.04.2022 nervenschonend operiert und natürlich haben mir die Ärzte auch die OP damals empfohlen. Vor allem auf Grund meines Alters. Bin 51j. jung (alt) und sie meinten dass ich gute Voraussetzungen habe, das alles wieder zum "Alten" wird.
Natürlich habe ich mit meiner Frau über alle Risiken und möglichen Nachwirkungen gesprochen und das eventuell der Sex nicht mehr das Gleiche sein wird wie wir es bisher gewohnt waren. Da ich eine tolle und verständnisvolle Frau habe, war ihr meine Gesundheit wichtiger als alles andere. Soweit so gut....jetzt 4 Monaten nach meiner RPE würde ich meine Potenz bei einer 10er Skala bei ca. 5 bewerten. mal besser mal weniger. Ich nehme immer noch die 5mg Cialis täglich ein und wenn ich dann mit meiner Frau den Sex plane, nehme ich eine Stunde davor die Sildenafil 50mg oder 100mg zu mir. Meine Qualität würde ich dann bei 7 einschätzen. Die Dauer der Erektion ist auch verschieden. Also alles andere als Konstant. Besser gesagt, ich hab das noch nicht im Griff. Vielleicht bin ich noch bei dem punkt, alles erzwingen zu müssen und genau das wird das Problem sein. Die Psyche spielt hier wohl die größte Rolle. Aber wenn ich in der Community so alles lese, dann bin ich noch voller Hoffnung, dass nach ca. 1 Jahr bei mir alles einigermaßen wieder gut funktioniert. Auch mein operierender Arzt sagte mir, dass er bei mir nach ca. 9 Monaten große Fortschritte erwartet und ich dann höchstwahrscheinlich auf die PDE-Hammer verzichten kann. Was mich so beschäftigt ist, dass ich ca. 2 Wochen nach meiner OP vor lauter Neugier es mit meiner Frau gewagt hatte (obwohl die Ärzte 6 Wochen davon abrieten) und ich es auf der 10er Skala bei 8-9 eingestuft hätte. Es war "fast" wie gewohnt. Vielleicht waren es auch nur Freuden Momente, dass es überhaupt so schnell wieder funktioniert hat. Danach leider hatte ich nicht mehr annähernd so einen Höhenflug. Zunächst dachte ich, ich hätte durch die Voreile den Heilungsprozess beeinflusst, aber nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt (der dabei ein Lächeln im Gesicht hatte), sei wohl alles nicht beeinflussbar. Er hatte sich mehr über den Prozess der Heilung im Inneren kritisch geäußert, dass dies mit den Anstrengungen (Sexualität in den ersten 6 Wochen) nicht fördernd wäre. im Inneren sind viele mikrofeine Nähte usw. die bei Anstrengungen reisen könnten. Aber was die Potenz anbetrifft (also die Nervenbündel), sei alles in Ordnung. Ich hätte es schon bemerkt, wenn das was gerissen wäre oder ähnliches.
Ich bleibe somit voller Hoffnung und wünsche mir beim nächsten Bericht, die 10er Skala bei mindestens 8 einstufen zu können  :Blinzeln: 
Grüße ivi

----------


## urosport

Ich freue mich für Dich, ivi. Mit 51 hätte ich mich von meiner Sexualität auch nicht gerne verabschiedet. Nur eins musste ich bei dieser Krankheit lernen: der Heilungsprozess verläuft anscheinend weder mental noch physisch linear. Vor ca. 3 Wochen hatte ich in der Nacht wohl so etwas wie einen erotischen Traum, bin aufgewacht und konnte - ohne vorheriger manueller Stimmulation - eine, Verfestigung bis ca. 2cm unter der Eichel feststellen. Da dachte ich wirklich es normalisiert sich wieder was, die Verbindung Hirn - Körpermitte funktioniert wieder. War leider ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Zwei Wochen nach OP hätte ich es mir wohl auch noch verkniffen, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich relativ früh wieder auf's Rad gestiegen, da habe ich aber auf mein Körpergefühl vertraut, nach 55 Jahren Mannschaftssport habe ich mir das zugetraut. Dir alles Gute.
Karl

----------

